# Just a Few Questions



## buddha (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi New to the Board... GREAT Reading... I have had my D. Azureus for about 4 Months. I bought a Pair <Sexed> from Patrick, Came healthy and fat, but my male seems not to call. Is there to much traffic? Yoda and Yaddle <Since in the Original Trilogy book, yoda is Blue not green> are in an 10 Vert. in my living room... I have 3 Kids <Boys; 7, 5, 3> Is there to much Noise? And does it matter the location of the Hut? I saw in one of the other posts that someone had it in the back of theirs. My Light is on the Right side and so is the hut... Should i move the hut? Into more Shade? I have good temp, Mist everyday, Feed every other <With Herp. Dust and Vitamin Dust>. I even put some nice music around. I use Marvin Gaye, Classical, Metallica and a little Snoop. Any comments welcomed, Also any comments about my topic also. Love the Board it is great.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Azureus have a very quiet call, so it's possible you're just not hearing him. Activity can keep frogs from calling, but I've found that it depends on the individual frog. I've not noticed a preference for hut location.


----------



## VTHokie (Jun 28, 2005)

My male azureus used to never call and the pair still produced plenty of eggs, so I wouldn't worry too much about that. I do hear him call every once in a while now.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I have had 2 pairs for Az from Patrick...producing froglets like crazy and I have never witnessed the calling...lots of breeding/courting behaviors but no actual calls...so no worries.

Mine BTW only bred for me in black film containers 

S


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

I have the same experience as sport_doc - two breeding pairs of Azureus producing well for a year and barely an audible peep out of them. I do see stroking and following when they are breeding.


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

I can side with defaced on the volume of the call, I have powder blue tincs which have pretty much the same if not the same call type and let me tell you, i got lucky even witnessing my tincs call, when i did i had to open the tank and listen carefully, they might be calling but you may not hear it usless you see it happening and move close to hear.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

sports_doc said:


> I have had 2 pairs for Az from Patrick...producing froglets like crazy and I have never witnessed the calling...lots of breeding/courting behaviors but no actual calls...so no worries.
> 
> Mine BTW only bred for me in black film containers
> 
> S


Shawn how the heck can your azureus fit into film cannisters, let alone breed in them? I'm not certain my azureus could even get into a film cannister....

Bill


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Buddha,

If you have them in a 10 gallon Vert then the floor space is fairly limited (12 x 10 inches)...I know some use this sort of arrangement for their terrestial frogs but I have seen that auratus, tincs, azureus love their floor space. Perhaps moving them to a somewhat larger setup might help.

Our breeding pair of azureus are in a high traffic area in the kitchen and seem to do just fine. They are in a 29 gallon and use every bit of the floor space (30 x 12 inches) plus a lot of the vertical space as well climbing on wood, etc. They actively beg for food and are quite the social frog in many ways. We have never heard them calling but have seen the male calling plus plenty of breeding behavior.

Good luck.

Bill


----------



## dustinb2331 (May 13, 2006)

*frogs*

Go to mistking.com
and go to resources and play the tinc frog calls. I've never heard mine call but they lay plenty of egss and my hut is under the light and my tank is right next to the front door.


----------



## aquariumart (Oct 26, 2005)

Well I bought a pair from Shawn. She is biggg and they do breed in the black film containers. Funny to watch, all frog. They have also laid in a brom. I think the frogs like a little privacy, so my containers are in the back, hidden by foilage. Also I have heard him call, usually in the evening. Debbie


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

elmoisfive said:


> sports_doc said:
> 
> 
> > I have had 2 pairs for Az from Patrick...producing froglets like crazy and I have never witnessed the calling...lots of breeding/courting behaviors but no actual calls...so no worries.
> ...


oh they do...one at a time...back and forth taking turns, very amusing actually. They have a nice roomy coco hut in there but they like the film containers. I have had them place eggs in 3 film containers at a time in there...usually 6 eggs in each.

S


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

aquariumart said:


> Well I bought a pair from Shawn. She is biggg and they do breed in the black film containers. Funny to watch, all frog. They have also laid in a brom. I think the frogs like a little privacy, so my containers are in the back, hidden by foilage. Also I have heard him call, usually in the evening. Debbie


like I said "I have had 2 pairs of Az".... :? ...bad English, I admit. [Science guy, not language guy :? ]

one pair lives with Debbie now :wink: 

S


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

This has me intrigued. I'm going to see if my dwarf cobalts, or my azureus will lay in black film canisters. I laugh about thinking of a female azureus squashing her pouty little hind quarters into a film canister.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Shawn, if you could get a video of that...you could probably sell it! I think that would be funny as heck to see.


----------



## buddha (Oct 17, 2006)

*Love in the Air?*

I was on lunch today and decided to take a Gander at Yoda and Yaddle... I believe they are courting... Yaddle was Nudging with their snout at yoda... I told him if he took her to a real nice FF Restaraunt <Spell?> she would be his... i hope it continues... Thanx again for the Help... I might "throw" a Couple Canisters in there for fun along with the Love Hut, that's great.... i wonder if the Wife is into Film Canisters.... I'll post some pics of them Soon and my Idea for my 55 Gal. Terrium...

Buddha


----------

